

Buffet's letter on contribution subtly advises about budget - keegomaster
http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/CNBC/Sections/News_And_Analysis/_Blogs/Warren_Buffett_Watch/_DAILY%20POSTS/Documents/120118_Buffett_Match_Letters.pdf

======
keegomaster
This is the article that mentions the letters
[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/impressed-delighted-warren-
buf...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/impressed-delighted-warren-buffett-
matches-204656439.html)

